# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Ferrules

## Wombat2

Anyone know if the ferrules that are used for cripping on stainless steel wire rope can be used on plain wire as in rural type fencing? I am finding my arthritic hands are having difficulty tying wire in knots and thought the ferrules might be easier.

----------


## Bedford

I'm not sure if the wire rope ones will work, but you can get plain wire ones.  Our range of Fence Tools used for wire fence construction 
This mob's in Texas but there's probably someone here who stocks them.

----------


## Wombat2

Thanks - thats just what I wanted

----------

